# Gold Buyer Woes



## LittleSilverExt (Jun 5, 2017)

I brought in 400 grams of pt/pd sponge, a test sample of 4 grams pd salt, and a 25ml sample of chloroplatinic acid to a Gold Buyer. He tested the sample of salt and it was 950 purity. He then tested the bulk of the material and said it only had traces of pgms. 
How is it possible to lose the pgms in the process of calcining? Bear in mind that I used a propane torch and the smoke was white only.
Is it possible that they can't properly test calcined material?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palladium (Jun 5, 2017)

How did he test it?


----------



## LittleSilverExt (Jun 5, 2017)

Xray flourosescense spectroscopy

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleSilverExt (Jun 5, 2017)

*fluorescence

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Do you have any pictures?

It might be because he is a gold buyer not a PGM buyer.


----------



## LittleSilverExt (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is a picture of the 95% salt in the filter. The material in the bag is the same salt only calcified. 
It just doesn't make sense that all purity is lost in calcining.






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleSilverExt (Jun 6, 2017)

Lou said:


> Do you have any pictures?
> 
> It might be because he is a gold buyer not a PGM buyer.


I attached a picture of some of the material. 
The company states that they offer full assay service of gold, silver, platinum and palladium. 
However if it doesn't pass their initial tests they refuse to process.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleSilverExt (Jun 6, 2017)

A couple of pictures of same lot.








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 6, 2017)

XRF on black powders is totally unreliable


----------



## LittleSilverExt (Jun 6, 2017)

Great thank you. I knew I didn't lose all content by calcining. You are all a great help

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

